# how to trim nails?



## joeyNme (Jun 27, 2013)

I am new to owning a cockatiel and so I am scouring for information and doing ok I think, but I cannot find a definitive answer on whether I need to trim Ollie's toenails or not, and if I do, how to do that. I am hoping not. I don't mind but I know he will hate it. I just know.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope this helps 





can you post a photo of your bird's nails? we can tell you if they need trimming or not. if you are nervous, you can use a nail file to dull the tips down a tad, if that's all they need


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

When your bird's foot "Sticks" every other step its time to clip.

I grab Cara while he's getting skritch's, wrap him in a towel, lay him between my legs and just do it. Left hand holding the leg stable, right hand on clippers. Main thing I've learned is to don't try to take too much the first time. Clip just the tips.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Ghosth said:


> When your bird's foot "Sticks" every other step its time to clip.
> 
> I grab Cara while he's getting skritch's, wrap him in a towel, lay him between my legs and just do it. Left hand holding the leg stable, right hand on clippers. Main thing I've learned is to don't try to take too much the first time. Clip just the tips.


I agree - don't do too much nail the first time. You can always clip just a little, and just clip frequently, rather than take the risk of clipping too much and hitting the "quick" - the blood that goes through the toenails. My Ziggy has very dark toenails and I can't see the quick, so I just clip a little and clip frequently because I'm nervous about it :lol:

It's also a VERY good idea to have stypic powder on hand. This powder will seal off the blood vessel to stop bleeding quickly. It can be purchased at most pet stores. It can also be used to control blood feather bleeding.

Here's a link about stypic powder: http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-words/styptic-powder.aspx


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Another thing to point out...if you have enough different perches in the cage (natural branch perches) you shouldn't have to clip the nails that often. I think I do mine maybe once a year and sometimes not even that.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

A tip a breeder told me was that their nails don't need to be clipped unless their toes can't touch the ground when they're standing on a flat surface. It seems to be a pretty good estimation of when clipping is needed.


----------



## joeyNme (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the info guys!! This is a great help. I am not troubled about the quick because I know that is the same with my dogs, etc... just a lot smaller scale. I was watching his feet tonight and I think he needs that trim. He does have a stone or resin perch that is one of those that helps wear down his nails but I think his former owners didn't bother with him much.  

I noticed at least one toe on each foot was a bit wonky because of the nail.

I am mostly worried about this terrifying him. He will hate this.... I am not as nervous about the actual trim (the photo is a perfect help - thanks!) as I am about maneuvering him into position without hurting him or freaking him out. I am doing really well I think.. but I just don't have much experience with handling birds so I am so afraid I will hurt him by accident. 

when I wrap him with a towel... this might be a stupid question... but does it help to cover his eyes or does that make it worse? I am so scared of hurting him or making him scared of me.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I always have nails trimmed at the vet. It's a lot easier.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'd cover his face...mine are easier to work with when they can't see the clipper coming at them. When I had to trim my brother's budgies nails (like once a month, their nails were horrid) I'd wrap them in the sweater I was wearing, covering their faces and it made it easier and I was less likely to get bit while doing it.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'mm glad you asked this, joeyNme.
Maverick's nails get caught on EVERYTHING lately it seems. I keep putting it off because I'm scared I might hurt him or frighten him.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

While nail clipping is not one of Cara's favorite activities, he doesn't seem to hold a grudge.

I make a bit of a fuss over him when I release him. Have a treat handy, give him some cooing and attention and normally within 30 seconds he's back getting skritch's. However they are individuals, and each will react in their own way.


----------



## joeyNme (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh god.. it was a nightmare. All I managed to do was traumatize him.  Nails still definitely needing a trim. The more I look at them the more sure I am. His toes can't sit right on anything flat at all. 

I totally cannot afford a vet for this right now... I just spent $260 on Twiggy when she got sick and little jacob is on antibiotics so he can have this $900 surgery soon... and I didn't get paid for a week last month. If he were sick I'd do it even if I couldn't pay rent... but here in Hali vets are double elsewhere in the province but I don't have a car. 

I feel sick. 

I wrapped him in a cloth and had him held pretty well I think. He HATED it and was trying like mad to bite me. I didn't hurt him but I could not figure out how to get his legs held still while I clipped. He had his legs flailing everywhere. I was almost in tears because he was so upset.

I eventually gave up and he did calm down and let me scritch around his head and neck. He didn't seem to stay mad... but this is a new bird and I am afraid that I'll damage the trust I'm building. 

I don't think I can pin him to keep his leg steady... 

I tried to nip a nail while he was actually enjoying a neck rub... almost got one. I am thinking tomorrow night I am going to try that again. I think I can distract him with the rubbing and **maybe** get one or two nails... if it works then I can have them all done in a few days, right?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

There's a pet store here (old and respected) that will trim nails for $5 and I think most of our vets charge $10.  If you're unsure maybe you could call your vet just to inquire?


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I first let them look at the nail trimmer and have them touch it a bit and while stroking their feet I trim them. It's really hard though. I also give them millet sprays after each nail.


----------



## joeyNme (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm going to call the vet. I didn't know it was as cheap as that... Have to find a travel cage. 

It was a nightmare trying to trim them. I cried. See, he likes to come out of the cage via the roof... I open the top and he comes up and sits there for a while. I noticed his nails are exposed underneath the cage roof. Aha I thought... easy peasy!

Oh god was I wrong. I got one nail easy. I got the second one without much trouble... But the third one he yanked away and when he did it caused the curved nail to actually push further into the clipper... and I got the quick. 

I didn't know at first because he yelped and flew to the top of my bookcase. I got him down and tucked him back in the cage. I went to pee and I saw blood on my hand and it took me a minute to realize what it was... I couldn't pee fast enough to get out to where he was and check him. Sure enough there was blood on his perch and I think it was just maybe 2 drops but he'd stepped in it and spread it to at first it looked horrid. 

I lost my mind. I was so upset. I do have a styptic pencil on hand because I have dogs. I got the bleeding to stop very quickly and like I said, I think it was far less than it initially looked. 

I don't want to ever upset him like that again. Poor guy.


----------



## Blue_Seas (Jun 18, 2013)

When my vet clipped Charlie's nails today, she held him around the neck. It looks horrible, but it doesn't hurt them because they breathe more around their chest. She didn't pull his feet, but got them to rest against her hand and then clipped them. 

Might be easier? The hold around the neck stops the squirming and I gave him something to bite on. It was an unpleasant experience and he did not like it, but if you have to do it then you have to do it. You can rebuild trust


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugh, Rocko HATES having his nails trimmed. I think I've done it one time myself (well, my dad helped). The breeder did it just before we left his house, then I did it once with my dad, and I just got them trimmed at the vet.

When my dad and I trimmed them, I had him hold Rocko while I clipped the nails. We got it done, but when we finished, Rocko would have nothing to do with me for the rest of the night. I was forgiven by morning, but it was still rather traumatic for both of us. :/


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I could never do it. Luckily, we have a bird farm sorta close that does them for free. And I found that even the most seasoned nail trimmers aren't perfect. Our story:

We arrive at the bird farm and there is a nice young man at the counter and I tell him we're here for nail trimming and that I don't want to do it myself because I'm afraid of hurting them. He said it's better to have a stranger do it so your bird will be mad at the stranger, not at you.  Normally there are two older gentlemen who do the clipping and we usually get a super nice guy, but I don't see him today and we end up with the other one. First he does the parakeets. He puts his scary manhand in the cage and firmly grabs one from behind, holding his little head between his thumb and forefinger, then flips his hand so they're on their backs, little feet clawing for something to hold onto, but only getting air. And he snips away. After the 'keets, he takes Grigio, and Gri is such a youngster that I feel bad for him. The older gentleman asks how old Grigio is and as I answer "Two," he turns around, dips his fingers into a little tub of what appears to be salve, and puts it on one of Grigio's talons. I say, "Oh! Did you cut one too short?" and he replies, "I cut all his nails the same, this one was just shorter." No apology. No remorse. No explanation of what he put on the foot. Inside I was seething, but I just thanked him for his help and we left. He could have even blamed it on Grigio moving too much and it would have been better than "not my fault, it was the nail's fault".

Grigio didn't seem to feel any pain. He didn't squawk or limp or inspect it and there was no blood. 

We'll go back for sure because we usually have an excellent experience. We'll just cross our fingers and talons that the other guy is there when we do.


----------



## Blue_Seas (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry that happened to you Clair! My vet told me to take my time getting him out of his cage and when he was too freaked, she went and got a soft piece of fabric to hold him. She taught my dad how to hold him and I only got involved by giving Charlie something to bite because he was trying to bite my dad as she clipped the nails and vice versa. I'd try it at home now that my dad can do the hold, but like you I'd prefer not to be involved at all so he doesn't get mad at me. Hopefully he won't need them trimmed for a while


----------

